

If you applied for this cycle, please tell us your email address - pg

If you applied for this cycle, please enter your email address in the email field on your profile.  You can edit your profile by clicking on the name in the upper right when you're logged in.<p>When responding to applications we use the email address of the username under which each was submitted.  So if you haven't entered an email address in your profile, you won't hear from us.<p>A substantial number of applicants, including several who seem likely to be invited for interviews, do not currently have any email address in their profile.<p>Later Edit: Never mind. We'll just extract them from the applications. This means you'll get multiple emails per startup though.
======
jli
Hi, thanks for the reminder, we put our emails in the application itself and
not in our profiles, but we just updated them. I hope not having the emails in
our profiles didn't effect anything.

~~~
jneumann
You shouldn't have to worry. I can't imagine them not contacting you because
of something like this. Keep in mind if your idea is good, they'll find a way
to contact you. Even if that means manually pulling your email from your app.

------
rtanaka
Updated. It might not be a bad idea to add that to the application process.
I'm sure there are people that won't see this message.

------
gmsarmiento
Oh thank that you guys told us. We totally forgot. I was wondering if we
should write our emails on this post too, or it's just enough to update our
profiles with our email address? I already put my email on my profile, but
just in case, my email is gabrielsarmiento@gmail.com or
gabriel.sarmiento@emprecol.com from Bogota, Colombia, South America.

------
Benja
That makes _so_ much sense. I thought you might be pulling the e-mails out of
the applications manually, and having coded and used a system for processing
submissions (to an online fiction magazine), I was wondering how the hell you
could stand to do that for 500+ applications. Glad to hear you're keeping
yourself sane ;-)

~~~
blues
echo "jd; John Doe; 99; None; john.doe@whoknows.com; ; ." | cut -d ";" -f 5

...so if someone makes mistakes it is automatically out :-)

Guess the way they chose is the best though.

~~~
akardell
Or, if they're in a forgiving mood, this will produce one e-mail address per
line, regardless of delimited position, (assuming the founders were already on
separate lines):

    
    
     | sed -E 's/^.*[^[:alnum:]\._\-]([[:alnum:]\._\-]+@[[:alnum:]][[:alnum:]\-]+\.[[:alnum:]][[:alnum:]\-\.]*)[^[:alnum:]\-\.].*$/\1/' 
     | grep -E '^[[:alnum:]\._\-]+@[[:alnum:]][[:alnum:]\-]+\.[[:alnum:]][[:alnum:]\-\.]*$'
    

~~~
kingnothing
Please avoid long one-liners in code blocks. It forces all of us to scroll
left and right to read the rest of the page.

~~~
akardell
My bad... Split into two lines, hopefully that helps.

------
Jaggu
Thanks for giving detail about where to enter email address. We had our email
address in application form and we thought we have everything set. But noticed
that we didn't have email address in profile so, just updated it.

------
mattjung
Maybe this is a kind of ultimate test to check if founders try everything to
not let slip their chance of being taken...

------
js440
Thanks for the reminder, didn't realize that was there to fill in.

------
philtulju
thanks for the update - email is in the app but I had not updated my profile.
philtulju / philtulju@gmail.com

------
jagjit
Just updated. Thanks for the reminder.

------
gabrielpalomino
Sorry and thanks for the reminder.

------
rnesh
I just updated also. Thanks again.

------
jneumann
Updated. Thanks for the reminder.

------
sureis
Whoa! Good thing we checked.

------
twelve88
prior planning prevents poor performance ; )

~~~
herdrick
You're missing a word.

~~~
bootload
_"... You're missing a word. ..."_

My thoughts exactly except you also missed a word,,,, _Prior Prevention
Planning Prevents (P!ss Poor) Performance_

------
tirrellp
Updated.

------
jingchen
i just updated...thnx

------
brian_muller
updated, thankyou.

